
Recharts – A composable charting library built on React components - rtcoms
http://recharts.org/
======
SwellJoe
I always wonder why live data isn't more of a focus for charting libraries. In
this case, it's almost ridiculous that live data (and examples of such) aren't
front and center. Isn't the point of doing anything in React the reactive
nature of the thing? If it doesn't make the process of having live interactive
data easier, building it in react seems like a pointless exercise.

I'm sure it is possible to do live data with this, of course, I just don't see
it obviously discussed in any of the examples or docs, and that's a shame. I
can't think of any instance where I've looked into charting in the past five
years that I didn't want live data and interactivity.

~~~
sebg
Worth a thought -> [http://mcfunley.com/whom-the-gods-would-destroy-they-
first-g...](http://mcfunley.com/whom-the-gods-would-destroy-they-first-give-
real-time-analytics/) why you don't see more of this type of stuff. Like other
commenters pointed out, "live data" isn't a "charting specific" problem, it's
a front-end / back-end problem and having a chart library that updates on new
data. D3 and other javascript charting libraries have had the capability for a
long long time. It's just that when you get down to it very few people really
need "live data".

~~~
SwellJoe
I already have the data; charting is the missing piece. I use live data
_daily_ in my work; so does every other system administrator in the world.
top, vmstat, iostat, etc. are all live(ish) data, very useful to have access
to, and useful to plug into a GUI. It is not opening a portal to another
dimension, or something, it's just looking at the state of a thing as it is
right now and printing it out. I'm sure there are many other areas where a
live view is valuable in a user interface (stock prices, exchange rates,
temperatures, etc.). There are all sorts of metrics that aren't necessarily
well-served by live data, but existence of those does not negate the existence
of metrics that are useful to have as they happen.

------
recursive
Every example seems to be animated. I find this kind of off-putting. The
animation just serves to demand my attention before I can really make any use
of the graph.

~~~
joelg
Animating the loading of charts and force-directed graphs are the <marquee>
and <blink> of the 2010s. In 5 years, they'll seem grotesquely tacky.

------
crossman
How does this compare to victory
([https://github.com/FormidableLabs/victory](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/victory))?

~~~
yadongwen
Recharts seems to be from Alibaba. They also open sourced a very good UI
framework ant design. [https://github.com/ant-design/ant-
design](https://github.com/ant-design/ant-design)

------
code_research
Hey, all you makers of chart libraries!

First a big thank you for your fantastic efforts and for letting the world
participate by open sourcing all that stuff!

But one thing: Please make it easy to generate VIDEO OUTPUT with your
libraries!

This is an artificial limitation that I hit with many charting libraries -
output generation is html (js) only and people who would like to create moving
images have unnecessary problems shoehorning that nice chart library into
outputting to a high resolution video.

Please do not limit your designs to one output medium.

Think video, too, THANKS!

~~~
vanderZwan
Have you tried using Julia? Tom Breloff's Plots.jl[0] package has a built-in
@gif macro, which already relies on ImageMagick and/or FFmpeg (depending on
which one of them is present). So it shouldn't be too hard to extend that to
mp4 (just pass different output parameters to FFmpeg). In fact, he has an
issue open for it[1] so he appears to be working on that.

[0] [https://juliaplots.github.io/#simple-is-
beautiful](https://juliaplots.github.io/#simple-is-beautiful)

[1]
[https://github.com/tbreloff/Plots.jl/issues/320](https://github.com/tbreloff/Plots.jl/issues/320)

------
Etheryte
The page is completely unusable on mobile: zoom is disabled and no
responsiveness. Who thought that's a good idea?

~~~
michaelmior
I'm guessing the authors didn't decide that not making the page responsive was
a good idea. It seems perfectly reasonable that there were other priorities.
You can always send a PR if you think it's that important. (I'm assuming the
source of that page is on GH as well.)

------
felipellrocha
This is amazing. I've always said I'd switch from d3 to react as soon as
transitions were better supported in react, and it seems like you guys were
able to accomplish that?

How did you guys do it?

~~~
netghost
Looks like it actually uses d3 ;)

------
alphast0rm
How does this compare to react-vis ([https://uber.github.io/react-
vis/](https://uber.github.io/react-vis/))?

------
crudbug
This looks very neatly done. Congrats.

Do you have plans for a theme engine ? I would to see a dark theme, I am using
golden layout [0] for some projects.

[0] [https://golden-layout.com/examples/](https://golden-layout.com/examples/)

------
divbit
I immediately want to do a project with this - looks very cool.

------
mead5432
Super cool. Excited to try it out.

